# opinion of the cz side by sides



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a cz bobwhite in 12 or 20ga.But I have read many bad reviews on shotgunworld.com but most of the reviews where before 2008.So are the newer models more reliable?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I sold alot of both the SxS's and the OU's at my old store. Never had any issues with the OU's but I do remember seeing alot of issues with the finish and fit on the SxS's. I think they even used to paint the barrels instead of bluing and the "color" case hardening effect was done with a BLOW TORCH!! :roll: The newer guns are nowhere near as bad as the earlier stuff, but I still saw some fit issues with the ones my old store had. Just minor stuff mind you, but enough if you're expecting the fit like a Fox or the like, which you shouldn't anyways on a gun in this price range.


----------



## Trail (Dec 5, 2008)

the CZ's are fine. They are a nice, under $1,000 sxs and I think if you check around you'll hear mostly good. The guns are made by Huglu in Turkey. CZ took over most of the North American distribution of the guns from Armsco. CZ made them clean up there act from a quality point of view and I think you'll find the guns over the last 3 to 4 years are good. Dehaan also makes a more expensive, custom version of the same guns. For the price, I don't think you can do much better in an SXS.

Trail


----------

